# Sticky  Identifying External Parasites



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's a link with close up pics identifying external parasites in poultry. Of course a magnifying glass helps ID'ing these parasites. External parasites can be vectors of other problems, such as the common Red chicken mite infecting poultry with spirochetes which requires antibiotic treatments.
Scroll down to "Tables" for treatment options:
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/ig140


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Pictures taken by BYC's Garden Peas
















These are the lice that peafowl people see most.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Below: 1. Northern Fowl Mite 2. Red Chicken Mite

Here is another link for treatment options: http://pest.ca.uky.edu/EXT/Recs/ENT28-Poultry.pdf

I have not had problems with external parasites for many years due to preventative methods.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Edited to add: Hen was treated ivermectin paste orally and all lice were gone in 24 hours.
Better eye lice pictures:

















And two videos:


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

testing............


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Now that molting season is over it's time for the Valbazen,Permethrin II spray and some butt trimming.Looks like Sat and Sun mornings are booked as long as Dale don't have to work.I'm not telling him either or he'll say he has to work.LOL-it's gonna be a "surprise"!He just loves dealing with my chickens...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Careful on the butt trimming Chickenqueen. I recommend a very light trim. If you dont, your birds will get red bottoms. Just in case, treatment is Nu Stock.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

dawg53 said:


> Careful on the butt trimming Chickenqueen. I recommend a very light trim. If you dont, your birds will get red bottoms. Just in case, treatment is Nu Stock.


Yup. You only need to trim very tips at an angle away from the vent on soft, heavy feathered breeds. Hard feather breeds rarely need it.


----------



## Siobhan (Nov 22, 2020)

dawg53 said:


> Here's a link with close up pics identifying external parasites in poultry. Of course a magnifying glass helps ID'ing these parasites. External parasites can be vectors of other problems, such as the common Red chicken mite infecting poultry with spirochetes which requires antibiotic treatments.
> Scroll down to "Tables" for treatment options:
> http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/ig140


Wow who knew there were so many types of louse, ughhh


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Siobhan said:


> Wow who knew there were so many types of louse, ughhh


Yes, humans have been living with poultry for a very long time as well as the parasites.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

At least they are a lot easier to control in the modern era.


----------

